# Fisher v plow hitting grille and hood



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Took off my '09 and put on '15. Headlights hit/stripped chrome off top of grille and faded stripped paint on edges of hood. Also kickstand cracked grille and small dent in bumper. No problems when it was on '09 and truckside mount is same part number. Drove it up on snow bank and it looks like the welded v shaped limiters that are bolted on both sides of plow frame are letting plow ride too high and they don't appear adjustable. Truck side mount looks true and tight. Wont be for a while until I can get into shop and see whats going on. This is killing me though since truck is so new. Only thing I can think of is '09 had one piece hood/grille whereas '15 hood and grille are independent of eachother. Any thoughts???:crying::crying: Site wont let me upload .jpg so you can SEE


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fisher makes a adapter to move headlights forward. Also there two different size stacking stops.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

With the plow off check the end of the mounts on the plow, they should be square, I've had all, of mine break, this allows the plow to tip back, especially during stacking hitting the truck.

Bill


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Break or bend? I don't know why Im having hard time uploading photo. Ill try to take/send some tomorrow


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

This will show you where to look. If the ends aren't square then that's the problem

Bill


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

juicybaka;1972724 said:


> Took off my '09 and put on '15. Headlights hit/stripped chrome off top of grille and faded stripped paint on edges of hood. Also kickstand cracked grille and small dent in bumper. No problems when it was on '09 and truckside mount is same part number. Drove it up on snow bank and it looks like the welded v shaped limiters that are bolted on both sides of plow frame are letting plow ride too high and they don't appear adjustable. Truck side mount looks true and tight. Wont be for a while until I can get into shop and see whats going on. This is killing me though since truck is so new. Only thing I can think of is '09 had one piece hood/grille whereas '15 hood and grille are independent of eachother. Any thoughts???:crying::crying: Site wont let me upload .jpg so you can SEE


Thinking Fisher and Western change the Tower part (Western Did ) I know my 09 sets really close to the truck VS my 2015 V plow. The tower is made different now.
My truck is a 2015 F350.
There was another thread on here. The guys plow tower was rubbing on a new 2015 Chevy He mounted his old style MVP+ on it.
Might be time to buy a new MVP


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

*Wow!!*



nsmilligan;1972923 said:


> This will show you where to look. If the ends aren't square then that's the problem
> 
> Bill


So the tabs are bent up. But now that snow and ice is off front end, the front frame mount is even worse. bent and angling down and away from each other. Weld is breaking on passenger side mount. No doubt I went hard on the snow this year but didn't beat on the truck. What's up with that? What plow are you using now? Looks like I'll be getting new one this summer. Should this be warranty issue with truck side mount which is brand new and weld is breaking?? Like I said, never any issues with this plow for over 10 years until I put it on new truck. Thanks for info too


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump......


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

juicybaka;1973610 said:


> So the tabs are bent up. But now that snow and ice is off front end, the front frame mount is even worse. bent and angling down and away from each other. Weld is breaking on passenger side mount. No doubt I went hard on the snow this year but didn't beat on the truck. What's up with that? What plow are you using now? Looks like I'll be getting new one this summer. Should this be warranty issue with truck side mount which is brand new and weld is breaking?? Like I said, never any issues with this plow for over 10 years until I put it on new truck. Thanks for info too


Doubt you will get anyone to warranty a bent up broken part. Maybe buy a loader instead of another plow.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm still using xv's and a XLS, we just keep repairing them. 


Bill


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

kimber750;1974417 said:


> Doubt you will get anyone to warranty a bent up broken part. Maybe buy a loader instead of another plow
> 
> I have a front loader too, that's not my point. I spent a good time looking over plow and today and the stack stops failed to do their job. I'll sell this POS plow for 2500.00 and sink it back into new truck for repairs. Called Fisher 2 days ago explaining what happened and no response. says alot right there. Think I'll switch to Boss. That's what come with new now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've tore some good plows before but never anything like that before. Good luck cause ur plans sounds like you've given up and lost.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

juicybaka;1975175 said:


> kimber750;1974417 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt you will get anyone to warranty a bent up broken part. Maybe buy a loader instead of another plow
> ...


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

gtmustang00;1975226 said:


> juicybaka;1975175 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located? I may be interested.


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in scituate,30 mons south of boston plows going in craigslist this weekend let me know. Plow works fine


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Like I said I'm interested. Send me a pm. You may need to make another post. Thanks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I just saw this. Got any pics of the cracking in that area. I just fixed a MM1 with the same issue.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161406


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

That sucks. Have you checked with your insurance agent to see if you have any coverage? Maybe comprehensive?


----------



## juicybaka (Aug 6, 2008)

gtmustang00;1975421 said:


> Like I said I'm interested. Send me a pm. You may need to make another post. Thanks.


Sorry getting back so late but comprehensive did cover the damage. I'm putting on Boss for next year. So I have the 8' EZ V if your still interested


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I am interested. Send me your email address or number. Thanks.


----------

